# Daten aus  Leistungsmessklemme KL3403 lesen



## Debugger (23 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Beckhoff 3-Phasen Leistungsmessklemme KL3403 in meinem Twincat System die über Feldbuskoppler  an meinem PC hängt.

Um nun die Verschiedenen Werte Strom, Spannung Energie cos phi …. aus der Klemme auslesen will muss ich die Eingänge der entsprechenden Kanäle  schreiben um dann den gewünschten Wert am Ausgang zu erhalten.
Siehe :
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=content/1031/KL3403/HTML/Bt_KL3403_Intro.htm

Nun meine Frage. Gibt es ein Hlfsmittel das zu Realisieren, irgendeine Libary oder eine Art Multiplexer oder so…?

Ich will die Werte auch überwachen ob sie in den geforderten Grezen liegen also muss  ich vermeiden das Werte für z.B Leistung auf Null zurückspringt während ich gerade Spannung auslese.

Entschuldigt mein Halbwissen   und Danke für die Hilfe 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Debugger (26 Januar 2009)

Hallo nochmal,

um dem Forum vielleicht doch noch eine Antwort zu entlocken versuche ich mein Problem noch genauer zu schildern.

Die Klemme KL3403 besitzt 3 Kanäle and die L1,L2,L3 über einen Spannungsmesseingang und einen Stromeingang angeschlossen sind. Die Klemme berechnet intern nun schon intern Leistung Leistungsfaktor, Energieverbrauch usw.

Zum Auslesen muss ich nun Kanalindex und Prozessdatenindex zur Klemme schicken  um die Prozessdaten den jeweiligen kanals zu bekommen.

Siehe Beckhoff Beispiel
*„Strom (Effektivwert), Spannung (Effektivwert) und Wirkleistung der Phase L2 auslesen*


Tragen Sie 0x10 in Control-Byte 1 ein (Kanalindex 01bin, Prozessdatenindex 0000bin).
Der Strom (Effektivwert) der Phase L2 wird im Prozessdatenwort DataIN1 zurückgegeben. 
Tragen Sie 0x11 in Control-Byte 2 ein (Kanalindex 01bin, Prozessdatenindex 0001bin).
Die Spannung (Effektivwert) der Phase L2 wird im Prozessdatenwort DataIN2 zurückgegeben. 
Tragen Sie 0x12 in Control-Byte 3 ein (Kanalindex 01bin, Prozessdatenindex 0010bin).
Die Wirkleistung der Phase L2 wird im Prozessdatenwort DataIN3 zurückgegeben. „
 
Nun möchte ich alle Werte der 3 Kanäle jederzeit im Programm zur Visualisierung und Überwachung
Zur Verfügung haben.

Aber wie ich das einfach lösen kann ist mir nicht klar. Ist ein Ansatz richtig den Prozessdatenindex jedes Kanals hochzuzählen und die Antwort in ein Array zu schreiben ? Kann ich zum hochzählen einen Zyklustakt verwenden ?

Gruß Martin


----------



## drfunfrock (26 Januar 2009)

Du kannst das Prozessabbild mit Variablen eines Arrays verlinken. Dann geht das in einer Schleife. Vorraussetzung ist, dass du die Klemme mit KS2000 konfigurierst.

Zuerst machste einen neuen Typ struct

(
  cb : BYTE, 
  pd : WORD
) kl3403 

Dann wird das in ein Array verpackt: 

meineklemme : ARRAY[1..3] OF kl3403;

Im Systemmanager wird dann der Kram mit der Klemme verlinkt.


----------



## MarkusP (26 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich könnte Dir einen Baustein zur Verfügung stellen, der das macht.

LG


----------



## DeeWay (10 Juni 2009)

Hallo

auch mal eine Frage wegen dem Auslesen der KL3403 ... 

kann mir da einer weiterhelfen .. 

will eingentlich nur die 3 Ströme auslesen aus der Klemme über eine BC9000 

brauch ich unbedingt die Software KS2000 ?? ( ist die Freeware ?? )


----------



## Controllfreak (10 Juni 2009)

die KS2000 ist keine Freeware; 

Du brauchst Sie aber auch nicht


----------



## DeeWay (11 Juni 2009)

Juha

hab jetzt aus der KL3403 .. 3 Werte ausgelesen .. weiß einer was genau das für Werte sind ? 

wenn ich die Wandlerleitung rausstecke .. gehen sie auf 0 ... sonst hängen sie bei 50 - 80 ..

lg Dee


----------

